# Do Goldens melt like Greyhounds



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

LOL we used to show a Whippet who was the most woosy dog ever. 

I bath little puppies in lukewarm water, adults in cold. No one complains. Enjoy that new baby!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

No objections to warm water here just generally not overly enthusiastic about getting bathed.


----------



## shadco (Mar 29, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> LOL we used to show a Whippet who was the most woosy dog ever.
> 
> I bath little puppies in lukewarm water, adults in cold. No one complains. Enjoy that new baby!


God did not give them much insulation.

.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

My boy full on naps in the shower!!! I shower both my goldens at once, and he usually sleeps while I shampoo my girl. he lays down while I shampoo him or spray him with the water as well. Opposite for my girl, she stands and pants more, showering is not her favourite activity although she willingly goes into the shower when i saw 'shower time!'

I use lukewarm water.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer seems to prefer warmer water over colder water lol. He pretty much falls asleep while I'm shampooing him


----------

